# Head Furring Help: Seam Allowance.



## Sinbane (Nov 11, 2010)

I am reading Matricies' tutorial on head furring, I am not entirely sure why there should be a 1 in' seam allowance, other than for room for mistakes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

dont on the head. dont sew the head. you will fail and it will be awful. just glue it down using hot glue, trim the edges so the pieces fit, then glue the seams.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 12, 2010)

That's a terrible way to attach fur to the head. Are you trying to make the next Jesskit eyeball horror?

Yes. You sew the seams on the head, just like any other seam, however I leave the most minimal of seam allowance. You don't want a big allowance on head seams and it will make the edge pop out too much. You may have to do it by hand, but the results can be very nice.

You could never get a seam that well hidden with glue.

Why should you sew instead of glue? Glue looks bad, and you can always tell when something is glued. Because it will look like shit.
Sewing pulls the seams together much more tightly then glue ever could, it will make the seam on the face much less visible.

I'm not saying you shouldn't use glue at all. It's nice to help keep the fur held down for the bulkier bits, but you should never glue your seams.


On a somewhat related note: Are you high or something Zrcalo? You march back on here after months of not hearing from you either yelling like a dumbass or giving out crackpot costume making ideals.

The fuck's wrong with you?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dont on the head. dont sew the head. you will fail and it will be awful. just glue it down using hot glue, trim the edges so the pieces fit, then glue the seams.


 Just because the concept of tried and true sewn seams eludes you, my friend does not mean you should go around giving people what tends to be terrible advice.

That said OP,  your seams are supposed to be sewn. You don't rely on glue to hold them together. I'd go with what Jesie said because it's solid advice.


----------



## Flarveon (Nov 12, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Just because the concept of tried and true sewn seams eludes you, my friend does not mean you should go around giving people what tends to be terrible advice.
> 
> That said OP,  your seams are supposed to be sewn. You don't rely on glue to hold them together. I'd go with what Jesie said because it's solid advice.


 
I sew AND glue, purely because I want it to stick, but I sew it, then lock it in with spray adhesive, so no hot glue :/


----------



## Furr (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok what people arenâ€™t pointing out here is that most of the time heads are completely hand sewn because you can sew right along the edge while gently pushing the fur to the outside which allows for flexible almost invisible seams. They are almost invisible because you can do a better job getting all the fur pushed to the outside and donâ€™t have bulky seam allowances on the inside like when you sew with a sewing machine. When you glue the sewn fabric down the extra fabric from too big of an allowance causes odd lumps which show up when you trim the fur down. 


Here are some tips
Â· Hand sew the whole suit, then carefully machine sew to reinforce stress areas (like the body) using a more agile foot (I use a zipper foot).
Â· Use proper thread for the weight of the fabric. Too many people buy the bulk spools of cotton thread for $1 but in the end seams rip. I sew my suits with upholstery thread($5 a spool but worth it)
Â· You want minimal seam allowances for the Head and hands(about 1/2mm), medium for the feet(about 3/4mm) and normal for the body and tail(any were from 1-2mm. Keep in mind that the design plays a part of where and how big of a seam allowance you need.


----------



## PhantomChicken (Nov 12, 2010)

If it's your first head, and you are wanting to sew it, I would encourage you to try it out. If worst came to worst, you could always go back and glue it on. I think that 1" for play in the seam is too much, but if you're wanting to get all the pieces sewn and put on a head to make sure it fits, you definitely want some play in the seam to start out with (maybe 1/2"?). Hand sew with a loose stitch to make sure the pieces fit, and then go back and machine sew when you've got it all right. As long as you plan on going back and trimming it up before you put it on for good, I think you're fine.  



Flarveon said:


> I sew AND glue, purely because I want it to stick, but I sew it, then lock it in with spray adhesive, so no hot glue :/


 
Just adding fuel to the fire here... but I manage to do a good job of just using glue myself. Most people ask me if I sewed before I tell them I glued it. It really depends on the look you're going for and the fur you're using. Thinner, shorter furs would be a good time to use sewing whereas longer, thicker furs could be glued. Head construction (for me) also makes a difference in whether to sew or glue. Larger, more mascot-like heads can get away with gluing, but if you're using a balaclava construction, I would definitely suggest sewing... especially since the glue would be stuck to the balaclava... and too much of that on your face is just gross.

That said, I'm definitely going to start sewing more heads due to the fact that I'm realizing some limitations of just using glue... and yes, it doesn't look as good as it does sewn... especially with the shorter furs where there is less forgiveness... o_0


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 12, 2010)

Sewing before gluing is your best bet, especially if you plan on shaving down the front of the face or other places.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sewing before gluing is your best bet, especially if you plan on shaving down the front of the face or other places.


 
On top of that if people follow the simple steps of duck taping up a head, it makes it easy cut, stitch, flip, and then sew.

So OP, go out and get yourself some clear packaging tape. Get some duck-tape. Tape up your foam base when done with the clear tape first. Then go over that with ducktape. Then it's as simple as using a perm marker to mark out your lines where you will cut. Those lines are where the seams are. Use a box cutter or a exactoknife to cut into those lines. Once you call all your lines you now you have shapes. This is your pattern. Translate that by using them as a guide to mark out your pieces on the fabric. Pay attention to the fur grain. Make sure the fur goes the way it should. Mark, cut....and now you can pin these shapes with the backing exposed, until you piece it together like a puzzle.

Then you use needle and thread. Stitch those seams up. Use an adhesive such as hot glue to glue down the entire sewn structure onto your head.

EDIT: And seam allowance? Usually with the head is you follow the above you don't need much. Less than a centimeter really depending on how neat and good you are hand stitching.


----------



## Flarveon (Nov 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sewing before gluing is your best bet, especially if you plan on shaving down the front of the face or other places.


 
This is what I do~ I machine sew and overlock the edges to ensure no ripped seams, then spray adhesive to the backing and foam and stick it down.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 13, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> On top of that if people follow the simple steps of duck taping up a head, it makes it easy cut, stitch, flip, and then sew.
> 
> So OP, go out and get yourself some clear packaging tape. Get some duck-tape. Tape up your foam base when done with the clear tape first. Then go over that with ducktape. Then it's as simple as using a perm marker to mark out your lines where you will cut. Those lines are where the seams are. Use a box cutter or a exactoknife to cut into those lines. Once you call all your lines you now you have shapes. This is your pattern. Translate that by using them as a guide to mark out your pieces on the fabric. Pay attention to the fur grain. Make sure the fur goes the way it should. Mark, cut....and now you can pin these shapes with the backing exposed, until you piece it together like a puzzle.
> 
> ...


 

So basically make the skin and then put it on?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 13, 2010)

shebawolf145 said:


> So basically make the skin and then put it on?


 
Yep...you sew together the faux fur making sort of like a skin, and you use an adhesive to get it on.

You know one of these days I ought to get with Zeke and do a picture tutorial of how this works.


----------



## Sinbane (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah I was gonna say for glue seams when it comes to them looking shitty... 

Before I was quessing why there should be a huge seam, as to me it seems like it's be too popped out. I didn't fur my head quite yet, however I already package-taped it.

As you may have seen before my base is all foam. I will probably use some glue to tack it down, however I'm worried that the fur will be too pulled out easily, using a comb to comb the fur out of the way for sewing.

And yes I know glue seams look like shit.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yep...you sew together the faux fur making sort of like a skin, and you use an adhesive to get it on.
> 
> You know one of these days I ought to get with Zeke and do a picture tutorial of how this works.


 
that makes sense  and yes a tutorial would be awesome!


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

Jesie said:


> On a somewhat related note: Are you high or something Zrcalo? You march back on here after months of not hearing from you either yelling like a dumbass or giving out crackpot costume making ideals.
> 
> The fuck's wrong with you?


 
I'd say about 90% of all fursuit makers DO NOT sew head seams. beastcub doesnt, beetlecat doesnt, artslave doesnt, and jillor doesnt most of the time. In fact, beastcub even said that sewn seams are more likely to pop out if not glued down and they are very very hard to repair and edit. 

I would ONLY use sewn seams if you've got an extremely short pile of fur you're trying to sew together, like velvet or something as short as 1-2mm. Plus, alot of the suit head's I've seen that werent PROFESSIONALLY sewn looked like crap. no offense to you trpdwarf, but your suit heads are................ EHHHHHHHHHHH

here is an excellent picture of one of my heads I made by just gluing the seams. now by "gluing the seams" I dont mean spread glue on the surface. you pull away about 3mm and insert a glue line then press. and only use a high temp gun.




http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4671356/


----------



## Furr (Nov 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd say about 90% of all fursuit makers DO NOT sew head seams. beastcub doesnt, beetlecat doesnt, artslave doesnt, and jillor doesnt most of the time. In fact, beastcub even said that sewn seams are more likely to pop out if not glued down and they are very very hard to repair and edit.


 
I call bullshit on this, I know that most of these artists _DO_ sew their seams. Also most hot glues aren't very adhesive to fabric and will eventually pull apart. If seam are popping apart it is because people aren't using the appropriate weight of thread for the weight of fabric. I use upholstery thread which is pretty much one of the strongest threads you can get. The reason why sewn heads are hard to repair and edit is because the seams actually stay together so you have to use a seam ripper to get them apart.


----------



## Flarveon (Nov 15, 2010)

Furr said:


> I call bullshit on this, I know that most of these artists _DO_ sew their seams. Also most hot glues aren't very adhesive to fabric and will eventually pull apart. If seam are popping apart it is because people aren't using the appropriate weight of thread for the weight of fabric. I use upholstery thread which is pretty much one of the strongest threads you can get. The reason why sewn heads are hard to repair and edit is because the seams actually stay together so you have to use a seam ripper to get them apart.


 
Actually shes right. Artslave glues some of hers on, or sews others. Beastcub gives you the option, beetlecat does too, Jillor, i'm not sure of though. I know because they have streams, how to's and actual questions. Now not about 90%, more like 60-75%.

Edit: Though I do prefer sewn seams. Even if they are harder to fix. I agree with you on upholstery thread, best stuff it is. I use it myself along with a spray adhesive.

Also, random fact, some glues can melt foam! So you gotta know whats in the glue or the right foam to use.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

Flarveon said:


> Actually shes right. Artslave glues some of hers on, or sews others. Beastcub gives you the option, beetlecat does too, Jillor, i'm not sure of though. I know because they have streams, how to's and actual questions. Now not about 90%, more like 60-75%.
> 
> Edit: Though I do prefer sewn seams. Even if they are harder to fix. I agree with you on upholstery thread, best stuff it is. I use it myself along with a spray adhesive.
> 
> Also, random fact, some glues can melt foam! So you gotta know whats in the glue or the right foam to use.


 

upholstry foam BINDS with hot glue when it's over 200 degrees. I've left my suit heads out in the car in the arizona heat and they have NOT fallen apart. 
also, when using fun foam it binds so strongly the foam itself is more liable to rip than the glued area.

I know beastcub and all them give the options of sewn heads, but I meant that they do make all glued heads. Beastcub even said herself that glued holds just as well if not better than sewn heads.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

Furr said:


> I call bullshit on this, I know that most of these artists _DO_ sew their seams. Also most hot glues aren't very adhesive to fabric and will eventually pull apart. If seam are popping apart it is because people aren't using the appropriate weight of thread for the weight of fabric. I use upholstery thread which is pretty much one of the strongest threads you can get. The reason why sewn heads are hard to repair and edit is because the seams actually stay together so you have to use a seam ripper to get them apart.


 
sewn heads are NOT easier to repair and edit because of the fact that they are all hand sewn and hand sewing takes much much much longer than gluing. when I had to edit one of my heads I had to take the fur off and my glued seams held SO STRONG that I literally had to cut them out. 

the only reason to have sewn heads is to have a cleaner look for shorter areas of fur. that's it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sewn heads are NOT easier to repair and edit because of the fact that they are all hand sewn and hand sewing takes much much much longer than gluing. when I had to edit one of my heads I had to take the fur off and my glued seams held SO STRONG that I literally had to cut them out.
> 
> the only reason to have sewn heads is to have a cleaner look for shorter areas of fur. that's it.


 
Here's some advice Zrcalo. Actually try both sides of things before you sit there and trash talk one of them.

Hand sewing does not take that long for a head once you get in the practice. Of course if you really suck as sewing than practice makes perfect.

You are trying to imply that because hand sewing takes a little longer than using hot glue to stick your seams together...that somehow that makes it harder to fix stuff. I'd have to strongly disagree. It may seem at first that cutting out mistakes in your skin is easier than unstiching. Except that as long as you don't stitch things OMG tight for the head, it's fairly easy to undo your seam. It's can be a minutes work to just modify and then restitch up the problem. I can't say the same if you relied on glue for your seams. You have to cut it out, and then cut out a new piece, or butcher what you cut out and then have to add back on...and that's not as easy as just taking your offending piece and modifying it slightly so as to fix a problem.

Of course sewing your seams takes longer when you first start out. It's one of those things that takes practice. Once you get into the habit of knowing how to sew properly, and you get experience it goes really really fast. It's not rocket science. It requires no fancy sewing techs. Just figure out how to do a straight, round, and surge stitch and you are good to go. One of the things is to learn to control how tight your make your seams.

Sewing your seams means more than a cleaner look for shorter pile areas. It's a cleaner look when you have to shave things down. It means that as you put your head together it's easier to fix mess ups without having to hack away at mistakes. It also means that you have more room for error. It can also give better support for certain areas. It is more durable....it's the RIGHT way to do things.



Flarveon said:


> Actually shes right. Artslave glues some of hers  on, or sews others. Beastcub gives you the option, beetlecat does too,  Jillor, i'm not sure of though. I know because they have streams, how  to's and actual questions. Now not about 90%, more like 60-75%.
> 
> Edit:  Though I do prefer sewn seams. Even if they are harder to fix. I agree  with you on upholstery thread, best stuff it is. I use it myself along  with a spray adhesive.
> 
> Also, random fact, some glues can melt foam! So you gotta know whats in the glue or the right foam to use.


 
It's a fact of costume making that sometimes some bits have to be glued rather than sewn on. Sometimes there are special parts of a head that make it such. Regardless you can't use Beastcub as a steller model for sewn seams considering how several of her costumes after showing up at Anthrocon demonstrated real durability issues. The Pink Crux has issues right now with the ears not staying up like they should. They are beginning to dumbo out and it gets worse every con. There was also another head that got completely tossed to the side after it fell apart (or that is my understanding). The person had a new one made for the entire costume. That's just the ones I saw in person...


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2010)

Flarveon said:


> This is what I do~ I machine sew and overlock the edges to ensure no ripped seams, then spray adhesive to the backing and foam and stick it down.


 
I hand Sew the seams. It's faster for me than to use a machine, and because of hand sewing things, I can clear out a head within less than an hour with little to no mistakes.



Zrcalo said:


> sewn heads are NOT easier to repair and edit because of the fact that they are all hand sewn and hand sewing takes much much much longer than gluing. when I had to edit one of my heads I had to take the fur off and my glued seams held SO STRONG that I literally had to cut them out.
> 
> the only reason to have sewn heads is to have a cleaner look for shorter areas of fur. that's it.



I've found sewn heads to be easier to repair and Salvage than straight glued heads. 
If a head needed a fabric replcaement, it is not that hard to save the foam, and hand-stitched head seams are easier to unstitch than a machine stitched seams.


----------



## Furr (Nov 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> upholstry foam BINDS with hot glue when it's over 200 degrees. I've left my suit heads out in the car in the arizona heat and they have NOT fallen apart.
> also, when using fun foam it binds so strongly the foam itself is more liable to rip than the glued area.
> 
> I know beastcub and all them give the options of sewn heads, but I meant that they do make all glued heads. Beastcub even said herself that glued holds just as well if not better than sewn heads.


I'm not saying not to glue at all, I sew the whole head then glue the fur down. But eventually glue will pull up especially on clothing. If you've ever had a cheap purse that was glued or shoes that had been glued, even if the appropriate glue is used for the material it will eventually pop off over time. For a year a glued fur suit may look fabulous however if I'm paying over $1000 I don't want it to crap out after only a year. Sewing can extend the life of a fursuit.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 15, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Regardless you can't use Beastcub as a steller model for sewn seams considering how several of her costumes after showing up at Anthrocon demonstrated real durability issues. The Pink Crux has issues right now with the ears not staying up like they should. They are beginning to dumbo out and it gets worse every con. There was also another head that got completely tossed to the side after it fell apart (or that is my understanding). The person had a new one made for the entire costume. That's just the ones I saw in person...



God, can that not be said enough, but even Beastcub knows when she's doing something wrong and has said her own damn self Sewing seams gives you much better results. Just because she opt's to take the cheap and easy road most often don't mean everyone should.

Beastcub's all fine and well in an artistic right, The woman can do some amazing shit, but I would never buy something from her myself. Not something I intended to wear at lest. God only knows how she's gotten as popular as she has doing as crappy work as she does. Last time I checked you didn't become a suiting mastermind for making crap that falls apart in three wears, which is what Z's got our OP steered toward.


On the topic of glue, since Z seems to keen on it's stellar properties: I use glue myself in some of my costumes, not to hold the seams down, but for the larger bulker pieces in general. Like on my gator mask, I had to use a very light coat of spray adhesive to make sure the fleece wouldn't flap about in the wind. As someone who works with it myself, I know for a fact how un-durable it can be in a hot car, as I not only use it on my suits but also in my car to keep my roof cloth from falling down.

Guess what? Cloth on my roof still be fallin' down after some hot ass summer days.

If your using hot glue: In hot cars most hot glue tends to melt. As it's hot glue. That is why it's called hot glue. Shit don't melt when it's cold yo, or they would call it cold glue.

Now I know for a fact beastcub glues some of her body seams together. Which is just wrong on every level. Gluing seams on the head migth be more forgivable, if not ugly, but glueing seams on the body? Most _THREE TIMES SEWN MACHINE SEWN SEAMS_ Wont even hold up to general wear and tear. Who the hell thinks a little bead of glue is going to do? The hell do she think it's made out of? Magic and concrete?

Beastcub makes expensive suits cheaply and is not an example that anyone should fallow.


So to recap: Beastcub makes bad suits, you're bat shit crazy, everyone here thinks you are too, and your magic heat resistance hot glue don't change the fact it looks like shit.


EDIT:

I'm sorry, I seemed to have skipped this little gem somehow:



Zrcalo said:


> sewn heads are NOT easier to repair and edit because of the fact that they are all hand sewn and hand sewing takes much much much longer than gluing. when I had to edit one of my heads I had to take the fur off and my glued seams held SO STRONG that I literally had to cut them out.
> 
> the only reason to have sewn heads is to have a cleaner look for shorter areas of fur. that's it.


 
In which case I say: LOLWUT?

Did you really just say sewn seams are harder to repair even tho the glue you use is *SO STRONG* you have to _Literally Destroy The Mask You're working On By Cutting The Shit Off?_

I thought so.



THAT WAS THE BEST ONE YET. Come Deo! Let us *LAWL FUUUURRREVVERRRRRRRRRRR!*


----------



## Sinbane (Nov 15, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Beastcub's all fine and well in an artistic right, The woman can do some amazing shit, but I would never buy something from her myself. Not something I intended to wear at lest. God only knows how she's gotten as popular as she has doing as crappy work as she does. Last time I checked you didn't become a suiting mastermind for making crap that falls apart in three wears, which is what Z's got our OP steered toward.



Dude, I know better. I've seen her work and it appears to me that it has been cheaply made. With the seams and caked-on airbrushing and what not.

The reason why she is garnering fame is because she makes suits based off of memes such as the Robot Unicorn, and she gets her fanturds to post it on Adult swim.

Yeah so since Z derailed me from my main subject. What I previously asked for was why such a huge seam allowance for a big piled fur I'm using, (1.5-2 in). 

The spray adhesive seems nice, but I use a high density foam for my head. Will it be better or worse if I use small beads of hot glue just for tacking as well as the spray?

The hot glue beads being the tacking down for the hand sewing of the seams.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 15, 2010)

That may be overkillin' it a little. I think either spray adhesive or hot glue will do the job, you don't need both.

Just make sure you never leave your head smashed under something heavy in a blazing hot car.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 15, 2010)

Sinbane said:


> Dude, I know better. I've seen her work and it appears to me that it has been cheaply made. With the seams and caked-on airbrushing and what not.
> 
> The reason why she is garnering fame is because she makes suits based off of memes such as the Robot Unicorn, and she gets her fanturds to post it on Adult swim.
> 
> ...


 
Well some people make lots of mistakes in the beginning. I honestly don't think you need an allowance that big on a head. I can't offer much advice on the adhesive spray versus beads of glue since I've never fully explored the idea of using the stuff. Only time I ever used it was when I volunteered time to help a friend at AC rush through his costume for something.

He used adhesive spray for this shiny looking material he had and it didn't hold so well. However the parts I hot glued down did. Then again it could have been low quality spray adhesive or we might have not used it correctly. What ever you do if you use adhesive spray make sure you do so in a well ventilated area.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

I still say the only heads that need/should be sewn instead of glued are ones over $500 or ones with extremely short fur. 

I also say firefox is crap. use chrome instead. and I own a zune.


----------



## Furr (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I still say the only heads that need/should be sewn instead of glued are ones over $500 or ones with extremely short fur.





Zrcalo said:


> are ones over $500 or ones with extremely short fur.





Zrcalo said:


> _over_ $500


...wait a minuet... your admitting using glue is cheap work?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 17, 2010)

Furr said:


> ...wait a minuet... your admitting using glue is cheap work?


 
even if it's sewn they still use glue.
you're going to pay more money for a head that's sewn ONLY for the simple fact that it takes MUCH MUCH longer to make and is more tedious. but it can still look like shit. just because something is more expensive doesnt mean it's better quality. classic example? noblewolf. but if you'd like to see results yourself, make yourself two heads, I'm sure you'd be surprised.


but the main point is. ...

DONT SEW SEAMS IF YOU'RE A NEWB. YOUR HEAD'S GOING TO LOOK AWFUL ANYWAY AND IT ISNT WORTH YOUR TIME.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> even if it's sewn they still use glue.
> you're going to pay more money for a head that's sewn ONLY for the simple fact that it takes MUCH MUCH longer to make and is more tedious. but it can still look like shit. just because something is more expensive doesnt mean it's better quality. classic example? noblewolf. but if you'd like to see results yourself, make yourself two heads, I'm sure you'd be surprised.
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's right...follow her advice. Newbs can't ever learn to sew proper so stick with the amateur way of using hot glue for all of your seams. :V


----------



## Beetlecat (Nov 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd say about 90% of all fursuit makers DO NOT sew head seams. beastcub doesnt, beetlecat doesnt,





Flarveon said:


> Actually shes right. Artslave glues some of hers on, or sews others. Beastcub gives you the option, beetlecat does too,


 
Clearing your misinformation, I sew about 95% of my seams. The only ones that I do not are where there is no physical thing to sew it to (aka around the nose and eyes and mouth). I do not give people any options in how I make my fursuits - I give them something that I know will hold up. I refuse to give any sort of price break to make junk because that will look bad on myself when it does fall apart.

IMO The only reason to glue seams is if you are working on a hard mask (aka resin) where the seam will hold because the resin is firm and there is no stress on it. If you are doing all foam then you need to sew all seams, because otherwise there is a great chance that the seam will pull the foam itself apart and the seam will split. If you want to split the danger then sewing the seams in high stress areas and gluing the rest may work - I do that sometimes on personal suits just in the name of speed because when they break I can fix them later when I have time.

As for the method, 1 inch seam allowance is a bit much. I do maybe 1/2 inch if I'm machine sewing and then I pull the fur out and trim the seam close and go over it again with a zig-zag stitch (with one half of the zigzag falling off the seam. aka poor man's serger). If handsewing then 1/4 inch is fine and you'll not have to trim it. Just make sure your pattern is exactly correct because there will be no room for mess ups.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 17, 2010)

Again proving my thought that Z is talking out of his ass.

I didn't think you glued seams. I've never seen any one complain about your costumes being cheaply thrown together. To be honest, I don't know were he got that one.

As for artslave, I don't really know. No one's ever really mentioned about the quality of their suits, or I've never taken the time to notice. Really, the only person he mentioned that I know _FOR A FACT_ will not sew seams is Beastcub.

Who also uses pipe cleaners...

...and that fursuit that looked like the world's ugliest dog.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 17, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Again proving my thought that Z is talking out of his ass.
> 
> I didn't think you glued seams. I've never seen any one complain about your costumes being cheaply thrown together. To be honest, I don't know were he got that one.
> 
> ...



My experience with Artslave is this: Zeke and I commissioned a body from her. The whole thing was sewn up nicely. Hand sewn it looked like and seamless. We got it in and did an airbrush job over it. All I can say is that body suit at least was very well made, good craftmanship. I've never heard much in the way of complains about Artslave's work. I highly doubt she does any sort of major work with "Glued together seams" least for customers at least.

I'd love to get another body from her for a future costume down the road.

EDIT: I thought Z was a girl?


----------



## Jesie (Nov 17, 2010)

Naw, when I'm talking about Z I'm talking about our friendly neighborhood dumbass, Zrcalo.

As for as I know, Zrcalo is a boy.


----------



## Flarveon (Nov 17, 2010)

Jesie said:


> As for artslave, I don't really know. No one's ever really mentioned about the quality of their suits, or I've never taken the time to notice.



I own a suit head made by her and am currently waiting for a suit made by her. I haven't had any problems, found 1 glued spot but that was around the nose which was also sewn. All sewn too, love it.

And I do agree with beetlecat on her method, it will more than definitely be right and help you alot OP.


----------

